# Neue Kiesgrube anlegen



## Twindad (30. November 2009)

Hallo
erstmal wollte ich mich bei euch bedanken, denn ich bin hier erst seit kurzen Mitglied und konnte mir dank euch schon einige sehr gute Informationen und Tipps in diesem Forum anschauen.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichem Problem.
Mein Nachbar besitzt eine Kiesgrube mit ca. 5ha Wasserfläche.
Er hat vor 2 Jahren ca. 150 Regenbogenforellen (K1) geschenkt bekommen und eingesetzt, die inzwischen schon 40-45 cm sind. Da er sich jedoch nicht fürs Angeln interresiert komme ich ins spiel. Er hat mir freie Hand gegeben das Gewässer zu gestallten und ich bin der einzige der dort Angeln darf (da Betriebsgelände).
 Der See soll in den nächsten Jahren noch auf ca. 20-25ha ausgebaut werden und besitzt noch wenig Bepflanzung.
Die Tiefe ist im schnitt 4-6m, das Wasser hat Trinkwasserqualität und es gibt nur noch so kleine Fische (davon aber tausende) von 3-4cm die ich aber nicht zuordnen kann.
Ich hoffe das Ihr mir ein Paar gute tipps für den Besatz und die Bepflanzung geben könnt, da ich noch nicht soviel erfahrung damit habe.
Achso  die Forellen stehen im vordergrund, da nächste Woche nochmal 200 eingesetzt werden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## jkc (30. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hi, wilkommen im Forum.

Hm, wie bastel ich mir den perfekten Angelsee?! 
Also das ist für mich grundsätzlich keine Frage die ich abschließend hier im Forum klären würde.

Das sinnvollste wäre in meinen Augen den See schon beim Bau ansprechend zu gestalten, dass heist für ausreichend große Flachwasserzonen zu sorgen und nicht das typische Badewannenprofil zu schaffen.
Dann die Finger vom Besatz lassen (allenfals eine geringe Menge Barsch, Hecht und Rotauge) und dem Gewässer so 10 bis 20 Jahre zeit geben...

Dann merkt man schon ob potential da ist oder nicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## waldschratnrw (30. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hoi Twindad,
Ne Kiesgrube diese Größe vernünftig zu rekultiviere,n ist nicht billig, da kommt schon mal ne Million zustande. Verrat mir mal, in welchem Bundesland das ist, es gibt bestimmte Gesetze nach denen da zu verfahren ist. Ich bin Förster hier im Ruhrgebiet und in meinem Revier wurde eine Kiesgrube rekultivert, 36 ha groß.

Gruß
Elmar


----------



## Twindad (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Also das gewässer besteht schon ca. 7 Jahre und hat eine 50m x 70m große Flachwasserzone mit einer tiefe 50cm-100cm. 
Die Vergrösserung des Gewässers erfolgt in ein paar Jahren auf einen schlag. Das soll heißen es wird ein zweites gewässer angelegt und die sind durch einen Damm geteilt und da werden in der mitte nur teile rausgenommen, sodass dann 3 Inseln stehen bleiben. Also könnte mann den vorhandenen See doch schon bearbeiten oder??? Es sind auch Algen im Wasser und ein bereich ist auch mit schilff bewachsen nur das breitet sich nicht aus.


----------



## Twindad (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo waldschratnrw ich komme aus Sachsen anhalt und das mit dem Geld und den Auflagen stellt nicht das Problem dar, da mein Nachbar die Kiesgrube ja sowieso rekultivieren muss. Ich hab halt nur vorher die möglichkeit darauf einzuwirken, das es auch Anglereisch interessant wird und eben nicht diese typische Wanne ist.


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

In gleicher Weise wurde hier auch ausgekiest, erst mal24 Hektar, dann durch einen Damm getrennt noch mal 12 Hektar. Danach wurde eine Bresche in den Damm geschlagen und mit einer Brücke überspannt. Kannst dir das gerne ansehen ist der Heidesee bei Bottrop-Kirchhellen. Seit ca 12 Jahren sind die Abreiten dort abgeschlossen. Gesamtkosten ca 1 Mio Euro. 
Wennn bereits beim Auskiesen ein Bodenprofil hergestellt wurde ist da ein guter Anfang.
Frische Kiesgruben sind naehrstoffarm, daher kannst du ruhig Salmoniden einsetzen. Besatz mit Hecht, Zander, Weißfisch, Karpfen und Schleie erfolgte erst nach 3 Jahren.


----------



## Twindad (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Ist ja ein echt schöner see geworden. Aber hast du als Profi eventuell auch einen tipp für mich was man auf diesem sandigen Boden wegen der Uferbepflanzung machen kann. Irgendwie hat sich da in den 7 Jahren nicht viel getan.


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Sandboden: Kiefer, Birke, Traubeneiche am Wasser auch Erle
Sträucher. Sanddorn und Heckenrose (am besten da wo du keine Bade"gäste" haben willst (rosa multiflora) da zischt die Luft aus den Luftmatratzen, wenn sie nur daran vorbeigetragen werden.
Wenn du Probleme mit Schilf hast, da gibt es eine Firma in Norddeutschland, die auf Kokosmatten gepflanzten Schilf anbietet, ähnlich wie Rollrasen wird der verlegt. Die Anwuchserfolge waren gut und das Schilf nach Verrotten der Matten stabil, ein paar Seerosen in den Flachwasserbereich nicht vergessen.
Wir hatten die drei Inseln im Südbereich in Lagunenform (aehnlich Hufeisen) angelegt mit sehr flachen Bereichen innerhalb der Lagune.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Frisch angelegte Kiesgruben sind extrem Nährstoffarm. Die gezielt zu bepflanzen ist schwierig und teuer. Und eigentlich absolut unnötig weil:

Solche Kiesgruben sich mit der Zeit ganz von selbst bepflanzen. Das dauert lange, hat aber einen entscheidenden Vorteil.
Es werden sich eine Menge Pflanzen ansiedeln, die in unserer überdüngten Landschaft ansonsten nur wenig Platz finden. In deren Gefolge kommen Insekten, die sich von diesen Pflanzen ernähren. Denen folgen dann Vögel und andere höhere Tiere. 
Sowas gibt die einmalige Chance, die besiedelung eines Lebensraums live mitzuerleben. Sieben Jahre besteht die Grube schon und hat erst spärlichen Bewuchs. Das wird sich in den nächsten Jahren rapide ändern. Du wirst jedes Jahr neue Arten entdecken können und in 10 oder 15 Jahren ein Gewässer in einer Qualität und Vielfalt haben, wie man es künstlich niemals hinbekommt. Und auch noch vollkommen umsonst. Diese Chance würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
Zum Fischbesatz:
Rotaugen und Rotfedern für den Anfang. Ein paar Jahre später Barsch und Hecht. Aber gaaaanz sparsam. Wenn sich alles gut entwickelt hat, vielleicht ein paar Schleien. Keine Forellen, Keine Karpfen, Keine Welse.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



Twindad schrieb:


> Der See soll in den nächsten Jahren noch auf ca. 20-25ha ausgebaut werden und besitzt noch wenig Bepflanzung.
> Die Tiefe ist im schnitt 4-6m, das Wasser hat Trinkwasserqualität und es gibt nur noch so kleine Fische (davon aber tausende) von 3-4cm die ich aber nicht zuordnen kann.



Hi,
na ja , hier bei uns am Leukermeer wird zur Zeit auch gebaggert und Sand an anderer Stelle aufgeschüttet.
Obwohl nur in einer Ecke vom See gebaggert wird hat sich die Wasserqualität so verschlechtert das alle Fische abgewandert sind .
Einen Gummifisch erkennt man schon  nicht mehr wenn dieser 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Gut , abwandern können die Fische bei dir nicht , aber wenn gebaggert wird bezweifele ich das die Fische sich wohl fühlen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Bepflanzung um den See ist auf natürliche Weise langwierig; diese Erfahrung mußten wir auch machen.
@Ralle24 hat ja schon alles richtig angemerkt, dennoch, bin ich ein Fan von nachgeholfenem Bewuchs

Einfach und nicht teuer: Weiden pflanzen! Weidenstecken (die sehr einfah zu besorgen sind) am Ufer in Länge von 2 bis 3 m 40-50 cm tief eingraben, wozu du im Kies ein Wassereimer großes Loch ausgehen mußt und dann mit Erde füllen.

Einfach und auch schnell anwachsend sind kleine Birken.

Dornengestrüb wächst gut und relativ  anspruchslos an und geben schöne Nischen am Ufer (und vertreiben Hunde und Bader ).

Mit dem Besatz würde ich mich beraten lassen.
5 ha sind nicht mehr ein Gartenteich.
5 zentner Forellen pro Jahr verteilen sich schnell.
Karpfen? Wenn kein Unterwasserbewuchs da ist, wurde uns abgeraten, da diese keinen hoch kommen lassen.
Wenn schon ausreichen da (Hänger beim Grundangeln ), dann sind auch Kaprfen kein Problem.


Aber wie gesagt, ich würde mich beraten lassen:

Wenn du in Bayern bist (vll. habe ich ja dein Bundesland überlesen), dann maile mir, 
ich habe die Adresse und dden  Ansprechpartner für diesen Fall zur Hand!


----------



## TJ. (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Wenn er seine Salmonieden haben will die er ja besetzt und diese gut abwachsen seh ich da kein problem drinn bei den kleinen fischen fängste am besten mal ein paar und schaust was es ist.

Kiessee wo noch gfebaggert wird? da fällt mir doch glatt der Zander ein der wird sich dort sicher wohl fühlen vorausgesetzt du hasust noch ne Ladung rotfedern und rotaugen rein.

So Nährstoffarm kann der see auch nicht sein sonnst würden die Forellen nicht auf 40-45cm binnen zwei jahren abwachsen

Wenn die seerosen nicht von alleine halten wollen könnt ich mir auch gut irgendwelche bepflanzten drahtkörbe vorstellen die versenkt werden.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Twindad (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Ich bin total begeistert von euch. So viele gute vorschläge hätte ich in der kurzen zeit nicht erwartet.#6
In dem See, den wir jetzt besetzen wollen wird ja auch garnicht mehr gebaggert. Es werden nur zum schluss zwei Gewässer verbunden (das zweite wird noch ausgebaggert).
Zander wäre eine gute Idee, scchmeckt ja auch gut. Aber ich hab bedenken das die Zander die kleinen Futterfische wegfressen und die Forellen zu kurz kommen. Oder denke ich da jetzt falsch???
Was für Seerosen würdet ihr denn nehmen, denn ich habe gehört einige Arten wuchern mir dann das ganze gewässer zu???


----------



## TJ. (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Die Frage ist aber in wie weit sich die Forellen von den Kleinfischen ernährt haben. Gibt ja noch anderen Nahrung wie z.B anflugnahrung in form von insekten. Wenn ihr dann noch rotaugen oder rotfedern als Futterfische bestezt wenns wasserpflanzen hat vil auch moderlischen und dann nich übermäßig viel Zander setzt könnte es doch eigentlich gut gehn

Aber da gibts andere die sicher noch mehr drüber erzählen können ist halt meine Laien ansicht 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Ein Besatz mit Moderlieschen und Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Gründlingen, Ellritzen wenn du bekommen kannst und dann nach zwei Jahren Zanderbrut.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Servus. Ich kenn bei uns nen kleinen See von anfang an. Der Pleschingersee wurde vor ca 40 Jahren mir Baggern begonnen. Nach nur 3 Jahren waren obwohl noch gebaggert wurde auf einmal Fische zu sehen wurden niemals welche besetzt. Nach weiteren 10 Jahren wurden dann erstmals Fischerkarten ausgegeben. War einer der ersten der sich eine Lizenz kaufte. Was soll ich sagen es waren ohne Besatzmasnahmen viele Fischarten vertreten. Der See wurde einfach gelassen wie er war nur die Ufer wurden mit Schotter und Grünfläche kultiviert und Bäume gepflanzt. Wasserpflanzen stellten sich von ganz alleine ein. Sobald Wasservögel amm See sind ist auch Besatz und Pflanzen vorhanden. Erst nachdem Lizenzen vergeben wurden wurde dann auch regelmäßig Fisch besetzt.
Ich würde mir also wenig sorgen machen die Natur richtet sich das meißtens selber.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo Twindad,
ich habe hier ein Gewässer im örtlichen Angelverein mit so ziemlich der gleichen Geschichte. Es ist auf jeden Fall schonmal sinnvoll, dass du dir jetzt schon darüber Gedanken machst. Fehlentscheidungen am Anfang korrigiert die Natur zwar früher oder später, sie werfen dich aber um Jahre zurück. 

Bei unserem See wirds mittlerweile langsam interessant.
Als wir das Ding das erste mal sahen, konnte man sich kaum vorstellen, dass das mal "schön" werden könnte... außer Sand und Geröll war da nichts zu sehen.... 

Nach ca. 2 Jahren kam das erste zarte grün durch... der Gerölluntergrund ist noch gut zu erkennen. 
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/9825/sand6.th.jpg 

Mittlerweile (nach ca. 7 Jahren) ist das dort beinahe Urwald! 
Leider hab ich kein aktuelles Foto von diesem Sommer.. und es ist dummerweise gerade Dezember 
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/7123/007nx.th.jpg

Die Ufervergetation wird von Jahr zu Jahr dichter.

Man sollte der Natur natürlich soweit es geht ihren Lauf lassen... dennoch würde ich mal einen Blick darauf werfen, was da wächst.. denn im frühen Stadium kann man noch relativ leicht eingreifen... und z.B. eine Überwucherung mit "Dornengewächsen" etwas "steuern". Auch kann man jetzt schon die Vorkehrungen für einen künftigen "Trampelpfad" treffen... 

Zur Struktur kann ich dir nur anraten:
Bring soviel Struktur in das Gewässer wie möglich!!! 
Unterwasserberge, Sandbänke, Flachwasserzonen , Inseln, kleine Buhnen usw. 

Wie Ralle schon schrieb ist so ein "neues Gewässer" relativ nährstoffarm und u.U. durch die Abbautätigkeiten sehr stark eingetrübt. Das ist leider nicht ideal für den Fischbesatz. 

Solange starke Trübung vorhanden ist,würde ich zum Zander raten.
Karpfen sind in dem frühen Stadium noch nicht so gut geeignet, da das Gewässer wie schon erwähnt recht nährstoffarm sein dürfte. Hechte und Forellen sind Sichträuber und haben in trüben Gewässern Probleme. 

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall eine breite und hochwertige Palette an "Kleinfischen" wie etwa: Moderlieschen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben. 

Denke bitte auch daran, dass es "kein zurück" mehr gibt.. was einmal eingesetzt wurde, kommt so leicht nicht mehr da raus. 

Bei Futterfischen wäre ich deshalb z.B. mit Blaubandbärblingen vorsichtig. 

Bei den "Angelfischen" würde ich mir das z.B. beim Wels auch zweimal überlegen... 

Ich persönlich würde den Tip von Ossipeter befolgen, ordentlich hochwertigen Futterfisch einsetzen... etwas abwarten und dann Zanderbrut drauf. Hecht und Barsch kommt in geringem Maße durch die Wasservögel in der Regel von selber... wenn das Wasser dann klar ist - kann man über einen intensiveren Besatz nachdenken. 

Bitte beachten:
Das sind nur "Blind-Tipps"... konkretes kann man ohne die Gegebenheiten vor Ort genau zu kennen nicht sagen.


----------



## waldschratnrw (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Beim Besatz würde ich auch auf einheimische Fischarten setzen. Was die Trübung angeht, die durch die Baggerarbeiten verursacht wird, das ist kein Zeichen für Nährstoffreichtum. Da würde ich schon eine Trophieanalyse durchführen (lassen). Wie schon erwaehnt ist die Schaffung von Strukturen extrem wichtig.
Mach dir wegen der Seerosen keine Sorgen, die werden den see nicht zuwachsen.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hi,
ich habe dir mal ein paar Bilder angehangen wie so eine Kiesgrube nach 20 Jahren aussieht.
Über Bewuchs und Schilf kann man sich nicht beklagen , da ist nichts künstlich angelegt worden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Twindad (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Sorry, ich war ein paar Tage nicht im netz.
Ich werde wohl der allgemeinen Meinung folgen und mich auf eine gute Struktur im und am Wasser konzentrieren und erstmal einen guten Weißfisch bestand aufbauen.
Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das die Natur das schon regeln wird, aber manchmal ist es sicherlich sinnvoll dort nachzuhelfen. Gerade weil es bei uns in der Gegend nicht viel interessante Gewässer gibt (ehm. Zucht- oder Ziegeleiteiche = wenig struktur).
Ich danke euch für eure Tipps und Bilder, die mir schon sehr viel weiter geholfen haben. Und wenn noch jemandem etwas einfällt was ich vorher bedenken sollte oder einen guten tipp hat bin ich immer dankbar.

Gruß Christian


----------



## boarischahias (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo Twindad

Schonmal daran gedacht Dir das Gewässer langfristig zu sichern.
Wenn Dein Nachbar kein INteresse hat und Dir eh schon "freie Hand" gegeben hat, sollte ein langfristiger Pachtvertrag doch auch möglich sein.
Nicht dass Du Dir Gedanken machst und Geld und Arbeit reinsteckst und Deinem Nachbarn dann einfällt das Gewässer an jemand anderen zu verpachten.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## powermesh (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Twindad,
> ich habe hier ein Gewässer im örtlichen Angelverein mit so ziemlich der gleichen Geschichte. Es ist auf jeden Fall schonmal sinnvoll, dass du dir jetzt schon darüber Gedanken machst. Fehlentscheidungen am Anfang korrigiert die Natur zwar früher oder später, sie werfen dich aber um Jahre zurück.
> 
> Bei unserem See wirds mittlerweile langsam interessant.
> ...


könnte es nicht besser schreiben!habe selbst einen see wie hier beschrieben!im grunde alles gleich.


----------



## powermesh (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



Twindad schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war ein paar Tage nicht im netz.
> Ich werde wohl der allgemeinen Meinung folgen und mich auf eine gute Struktur im und am Wasser konzentrieren und erstmal einen guten Weißfisch bestand aufbauen.
> Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das die Natur das schon regeln wird, aber manchmal ist es sicherlich sinnvoll dort nachzuhelfen. Gerade weil es bei uns in der Gegend nicht viel interessante Gewässer gibt (ehm. Zucht- oder Ziegeleiteiche = wenig struktur).
> Ich danke euch für eure Tipps und Bilder, die mir schon sehr viel weiter geholfen haben. Und wenn noch jemandem etwas einfällt was ich vorher bedenken sollte oder einen guten tipp hat bin ich immer dankbar.
> ...


im april rotaugen besetzen im herbst zander!je nach wassertemp.laichen die rotaugen mai-juli und deine zander haben im herbst was zu fressen.da ich etwa das gleiche wasser habe (in Bayern)können wir per mail oder per tel.auch austauschen!mein gepachteter see ist gleich gross und im schnitt 6 meter tief.auch zonen mit 40-100 cm.habe ihn seit 2005,er wurde von 2002-2005 ausgehoben.die zander kommen jedes jahr nach und wachsen gut ab.nachsetzen ist nicht mehr nötig,da wir nur nach bedarf zander beangeln und entnehmen!nur aus spass angeln wir NICH auf zander.am 31.12.gab es einen sehr guten zander zum essen!wünsche dir viel erfolg mit deinem see.:vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Frisch angelegte Kiesgruben sind extrem Nährstoffarm. Die gezielt zu bepflanzen ist schwierig und teuer. Und eigentlich absolut unnötig weil:
> 
> Solche Kiesgruben sich mit der Zeit ganz von selbst bepflanzen. Das dauert lange, hat aber einen entscheidenden Vorteil.
> Es werden sich eine Menge Pflanzen ansiedeln, die in unserer überdüngten Landschaft ansonsten nur wenig Platz finden. In deren Gefolge kommen Insekten, die sich von diesen Pflanzen ernähren. Denen folgen dann Vögel und andere höhere Tiere.
> ...




Das nennt man dann Natursee richtig?


----------



## jkc (5. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hi, könntest Du mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand mitteilen, wie Ihr/Du verfahren seid und wie es zur Zeit ausschaut?!

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Alexbarkide (5. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo,
mach bloß den einen Fehler nicht: Grasfische!!!

Wenn du Onkel Wiki nach den Biestern fragst, wirst du wissen warum..

Glückwunsch zu deinem Paradies

Alex


----------



## Quodo (8. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



Alexbarkide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mach bloß den einen Fehler nicht: Grasfische!!!
> 
> Wenn du Onkel Wiki nach den Biestern fragst, wirst du wissen warum..
> ...



Was spricht denn gegen Grasfische?
In den meisten Kiesgruben wächst schon nach kurzer Zeit Kraut ohne Ende. 
Das mag für die Wasserqualität vielleicht gut sein, aber zum Angeln ist das Käse.
Grasfische räumen da ordentlich auf und ein schöner Beifang beim Karpfenangeln ist er auch.

Will nicht sticheln, mich interessiert es weil ich an lauter verkrauteten Baggerlöchern fische und mich frage, warum man da noch nicht längst Graskarpfen eingesetzt hat.


----------



## jkc (8. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Alter Falter! Gibt´s immer noch Leute, die glauben man tut dem Gewässer durch Graserbesatz einen Gefallen?!

Ich erkläre es mal kurz und überspitzt: Die Graser fressen zwar die Pflanzen belassen die Nährstoffe die diese gebunden hatten aber im Wasser. 
Diese werden dann in Phytoplankton Umgesetzt,  wodurch Du eine schön trübe Brühe bekommst, was die Wachstumsbedingungen für Pflanzen weiter schlechter Werden lässt.
Am Ende stehst Du mit einem Gewässer ohne Planzen und damit Unterständen und Laichplätzen da.
Kannst zwar super drin Angeln, nur leider gibt es auf natürlichem Wege zukünftig kaum noch/keine Fische.



Grüße JK


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Und wenn´s dann in nem richtig heißen Sommer zu ner Blaualgenblüte kommt und das Gewässer umkippt (spätestens dann sind auch die restlichen Fisch hin) wundern sich die Leute noch (und erzählen was von "Gift", etc.)... #d


----------



## Hilde (9. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo Christian,

WENN in dem Gewässer die bisher eingesetzten kleinen Forellen in zwei Jahren auf 40-45cm abgewachsen sind UND Du auch in nächster Zeit noch Forellen fangen möchtest, dann ignoriere alle Vorschläge, die einen Raubfischbesatz vorsehen (Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels).
In dem jungen Stadium des Gewässers, kann man noch reine Forellenbewirtschaftung machen. Sobald die ersten Raubfische drin sind (und das wird 100% kommen) ist es damit vorbei.
Es wird also vollkommen genügen jährlich kleine Mengen an Forellen zu besetzen, alles andere lass bleiben. 
Wenn in einigen Jahren die Sache wieder anders aussieht, komm wieder hier vorbei - dann gibt es die nächsten Tipps 

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



> WENN in dem Gewässer die bisher eingesetzten kleinen Forellen in zwei Jahren auf 40-45cm abgewachsen sind UND Du auch in nächster Zeit noch Forellen fangen möchtest, dann ignoriere alle Vorschläge, die einen Raubfischbesatz vorsehen (Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels).
> In dem jungen Stadium des Gewässers, kann man noch reine Forellenbewirtschaftung machen. Sobald die ersten Raubfisch(e) drin sind (und das wird 100% kommen) ist es damit vorbei.
> Es wird also vollkommen genügen jährlich kleine Mengen an Forellen zu besetzen, alles andere lass bleiben.



Der Ansatz ist gar nicht mal so schlecht,wobei vom Besatz von Wallern wurde hier (bisher), nur abgeraten, glücklicherweise wie ich meine!
Interessant wäre noch,zu klären um welche kleinen Fische,die ja nach Aussage des TS zu Tausenden vorkommen,es sich handelt?
Zum Bestimmen, rate ich mal mit einer Senke ein paar davon zu fangen
und falls es ihm selbst nicht möglich ist zu bestimmen, vielleicht mal ein Foto diesem Thread beizufügen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Quodo (11. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



jkc schrieb:


> Alter Falter! Gibt´s immer noch Leute, die glauben man tut dem Gewässer durch Graserbesatz einen Gefallen?!
> 
> Ich erkläre es mal kurz und überspitzt: Die Graser fressen zwar die Pflanzen belassen die Nährstoffe die diese gebunden hatten aber im Wasser.
> Diese werden dann in Phytoplankton Umgesetzt,  wodurch Du eine schön trübe Brühe bekommst, was die Wachstumsbedingungen für Pflanzen weiter schlechter Werden lässt.
> ...



Man will aber doch am Baggersee angeln und nicht Fische züchten. Reicht es da nicht völlig aus wenn man einen Flachwasserbereich mit Seerosen und vielleicht Schilf anlegt?
Man kann auch zusätzlich noch Bäume dort versenken um Leichplätze zu schaffen.

@FoolishFarmer
Um einen See umkippen zu lassen benötigt man vor allem viele Baadegäste die ins Wasser pinkeln und Sonnenmilch drauf haben und Boilieangler die wochenlang zentnerweise füttern.
Ein paar Graskarpfen die sich ohnehin nicht vermehren schaden da sicher nicht.


----------



## Sneep (11. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*



Quodo schrieb:


> Man will aber doch am Baggersee angeln und nicht Fische züchten.
> 
> Sicher willst du im Baggersee angeln, aber dazu brauchst du notwendigerweise einen guten Fischbestand.
> Der kommt aber nicht von selbst
> ...



Ja, mit sehr vielen Badegästen gelingt das auch, aber mit einem See voller Pflanzen, in den man Graser einsetzt geht es einfacher und schneller.:q

In einem großen Baggersee sind  in den Wasserpflanzen immense Mengen an organischer Masse vorhanden. 

Das sind nach dem Abbau nichts anderes als Pflanzendünger.
 Da die höheren Unterwasserpflanzen als Konsumenten ausgefallen sind, werden diese Nährstoffe jetzt von Algen genutzt. 

Das sind Mengen, da mussten die  Badegäste sehr lange für pinkeln.

Nein, ein paar Graskarpfen schaden nicht.

Sie nützen aber auch nichts.

Ich wiederhole mich hier, aber es gibt nur 2 mögliche Resultate beim Graserbesatz.  Entweder sehe ich überhaupt keinen Effekt, oder die Pflanzen sind komplett verschwunden.
Dazwischen gibt es nichts! Der Graser ist nicht in der Lage die Pflanzen einzudämmen und kurz zu halten. 

Im Sommer wachsen die Pflanzen extrem und bilden den Verbiss sehr schnell nach. Anders im Frühjahr, wenn die Anzahl an Grasern groß genug ist, fressen sie die ersten Triebe ab und damit war es das mit den Pflanzen.

Hier zu behaupten, Graser seien harmlos, zeugt von Naivität oder dem unbedingten Wunsch ungestört von lästigen Pflanzen angeln zu wollen.

Der Graser ist einer der wenigen Fische, der in er Lage ist ganze Gewässer nachhaltig zu verändern.

Unzählige Seen des Hecht-Schleie-Typs mit klarem Wasser und vielen Pflanzen wurden durch ihn trübe, pflanzenlose Seen des Brassen-Typs umgewandelt. 

Damit verbunden ist eine gravierende Änderung im Fischbestand.

Das kann einem egal sein, wenn im April der LKW der Fischzucht wieder Angelmaterial nachfüllt, da macht es keinen Unterschied, zu welchem Typ der See gehört, in dem ich meine Fänge zwischenspeichere. 

Aber es soll ja auch Pächter geben, die höhere Ansprüche  an sich stellen.

Also, ich kann  den Graser nicht harmlos finden. 


SNEEP


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Servus,


Quodo schrieb:


> @FoolishFarmer
> Um einen See umkippen zu lassen benötigt man *vor allem viele Baadegäste die ins Wasser pinkeln und Sonnenmilch drauf haben und Boilieangler die wochenlang zentnerweise füttern*.
> Ein paar Graskarpfen die sich ohnehin nicht vermehren schaden da sicher nicht.


Manchmal kann ich selbst kaum glauben, wie gut sich gewisse Dinge vorhersagen lassen...


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wenn´s dann in nem richtig heißen Sommer zu ner Blaualgenblüte kommt und das Gewässer umkippt (spätestens dann sind auch die restlichen Fisch hin) wundern sich die Leute noch (und erzählen was von "Gift", *etc.*)... #d





Ist nicht böse gemeint - aber GENAU darauf wollte ich halt hinaus: Der eigene Besatz ist natürlich nie schuld an der Misere... |rolleyes


----------



## Twindad (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo,
entschuldigt bitte das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich hatte garnicht mitbekommen das es noch interresse an diesem Thema gibt.
Ich find das klasse  das ihr mir immer noch gute Tipps zukommen lasst.
Nun zum aktuellen stand.

Vorne weg muss ich noch erwähnen, dass der See nicht 5 ha sondern nur 1,5 ha hat. Das mit den 5ha htte ich aus der einmessung des Naturschutzamtes, aber die haben auch das brachliegende Gelände mit als Biotop eingerechnet. Nach eigenen Messungen komme ich auf ca 1,5ha Wasserfläche.

Als erstes habe ich anfang 2010 von einem bekannten ca. 20 Kg Plötzen und Rotfedern aus seinem Teich bekommen, die sich ersten beobachtungen nach auch schon vermehrt haben. Denn ich habe dieses Jahr schon kleine plötzen gefangen.
Inzwischen weiß ich auch das die kleinen Fische Moderlieschen und Stichlinge sind
Es gab aber auch ein paar andere Highlights in diesem Jahr.
Ich habe mehrere Barsche von über 30 cm gefangen und einen sogar von 42 cm. Bitte fragt mich nicht wie die da rein gekommen sind, aber es gibt ja immer Leute die Denkken wenn irgendwo ein Gewässer ist dann muss ich da einfach mal Fische rein werfen. Sowas kotz mich an, denn ich hab dann keinen überblick über den tatsächlichen bestand. Es könnten ja auch schon Welse drin sein und dann kann ich meine Karpfen K1 und Schleien S1 die ich dieses Jahr einsetzen möchte schon fast wieder abschreiben. Aber dazu später.
Das zweite war das sich die Forellen irgendwie vermehrt haben müssen, denn ich konnte mehrere hundert junge Forellen beobachten die wie ein schwarzer Teppich durch den See zogen. Das ist mir absolut unbegreiflich, da es eigentlich hybriten sein sollten.

Zum Gewässer:
Ich habe ca 1/3 des Gewässers in der tiefe auf 2-3 m verfüllen lassen, weil es sonst nur eine durchgehende Wanne war. Dann habe ich mehere Weidenstecklinge gesetzt. Ein paar sind auch gekommen aber die meisten wurden von Rehe abgefressen. Dieses Jahr möchte ich noch Seerosen und Dorngewächse Pflanzen und hoffe das ich dann das Schwarzangeln in den Griff bekomme.

Nun zum Besatz:
Ich möchte jetzt Karpfen K1 und Schleien S1 besetzen, da die noch recht günstig sind und ich der Meinung bin das die größe für den See am besten geeignet ist. Da die Fische noch ein paar Jahre brauchen werden bis sie Fangfähig sind und sich das Gewässer noch mehr entwickeln kann.

Ich dachte an 500 Karpfen und 100 schleien oder ist das zu viel?
Nächstes Jahr sollen dann noch 100 Zander Z1 kommen.
Ausserdem versuche ich noch Muscheln und Krebse anzusiedeln. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wo ich die her bekomme.

Was meint Ihr dazu?
Und kennt jemand von euch eine Bezugsadresse für den Besatz im bereich Dessau?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Sneep (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo,

sei mir nicht böse, aber wer glaubt, dass RB Forellen sich in einem Baggersee vermehren, der glaubt auch, dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.

Es gibt nur wenige Fließgewässer der Forellenregion in Europa, wo das möglich ist.

In diesen wenigen Fällen handelte es sich auch mit Sicherheit nicht um RB aus der nächsten Zucht, sondern um aus den USA importierte Stämme.
In einem Baggersee gibt es zudem kein Substrat, auf dem die Eier überleben könnten.

Wenn die Fischchen in Schwärmen an er Oberfläche schwimmen, sind es garantiert keine Forellen. Diese würden einzeln am Ufer auf einem festen Platz stehen.

Da tippe ich blind auf Elritze.

Falls vorhanden, stell mal ein Bild ein.

Auch bei den großen RB von 45 cm würde ich noch einmal nachmessen. Das sind 3-jährige Fische, das Wachstum wäre schon atemberaubend.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, mit dem Raubfisch zu warten, bis der See voll ist mit Weißfischen. Die meisten können nicht warten bis mehrere Genrationen der Weißfische vorhanden sind. Erst dann sind die Bestände stabil und brechen nicht nach dem ersten Raubfischbesatz zusammen.

Bei den Besatzmengen bitte bedenken, dass du keine Räuber im See hast. Was machst du denn, wenn die K1 mit Masse überleben?
Dann wird es aber eng.

Hier findest du einen Anhalt zur Besatzmenge sowie andere Tipps zu den wichtigsten Besatzfischen in einer PDF Datei.

http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/fischerei/fischbesatz/index.php

Grundsätzlich musst du dich entscheiden was  du willst. Entweder ist der See klar und nährstoffarm, kann man mit Forellen arbeiten, wenn man genug Kleinfische hat, die diese wenigen Nährstoffe sammeln und für die Forellen nutzbar machen. Dazu muss auch die Sommertemperatur mitspielen.

In in einem solchen Gewässer haben Karpfen und Schleien nichts  verloren. Wenn der See im Laufe der Zeit nährstoffreicher und trüber wird, kann ich auf Cypriniden umschwenken. Dann haben aber Forellen hier nichts verloren.

Schleie und Forelle in einem Gewässer. 
Da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen.


sneep


----------



## Twindad (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo Sneep
danke für den Link, das ist sehr Informativ

Zum Wachstum der Forellen kann ich nur sagen das der Züchter von dem wir die Forellen haben selber vorbei gekommen ist als wir ihm erzählt haben wie groß die schon sind. Er hat sich selbst davon überzeugt und wollte danach das Gewässer am liebsten pachten. Das ist aber auf gewerblicher Basis wegen dem Naturschutz (Kreutzkröte) nicht möglich und er hätte es auch nicht bekommen:q.
Er meinte aber auch das dieses Wachstum durchaus möglich ist, da eine sehr große menge an Futterfisch vorhanden ist und die Forellen nicht viel Jagen müssten.

Zur Vermehrung: Es ist mir schon bewusst das die Forellen sich eigentlich nicht vermehren können, aber Fakt ist das es Forellen sind. Wir haben welche gefangen und es waren eindeutig Forellen. Also hat entweder ein netter Mensch mehrere Hundert Fische eingesetzt, oder ... ???
Ich habe jedenfalls keine erklärung dafür.
Wegen dem Besatz bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher, deswegen habe ich ja auch hier nachgefragt.
Ich kam auf die Schleien, weil sie sehr robust sind und noch nicht viele Feinde in dem Gewässer haben. Also könnten sie gut abwachsen. 
Bei den Karpfen muss ich dir Recht geben, da hab ich wohl ein bißchen hoch angesetzt. Ich möchte schon gerne Karpfen besetzen, aber 150 Stk sollten doch in Ordnung sein. Oder?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Sneep (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Hallo,

ich bleibe dabei.
Forellen verhalten sich ganz anders. Die bilden niemals so große Schwärme, das ist typisch für junge Cypriniden.

Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Fehlbestimmung.

Falls du einen der Kleinen fangen kannst, mach doch bitte einmal ein Foto.

Am besten du setzt den Fisch dabei in ein Glas.

Das interessiert mich jetzt wirklich, was das ist. 

Es ist  aber mit Sicherheit keine Forelle.

Wenn du einen der kleinen Racker in ein Glas setzt, müsste auch bei einem so jungem Fisch die Fettflosse zu sehen sein. Ist die nicht zu sehen, tippe ich auf Elritze, die hat einen Körperbau wie eine Forelle und wird häufiger verwechselt.

Aber stell mal ein Bild ein, dann bekommen wir die Artzugehörigkeit schon raus.

Sneep


----------



## Twindad (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiesgrube anlegen*

Ich werde mal ein Foto machen. Könnte aber noch ne weile dauern, denn wir haben hier Hochwasser und man kommt nicht richtig an den See. Bei den Temperaturen sind die auch noch im Tiefen. Aber so bald ich einen habe stell ich mal ein Bild rein.

Gruß


----------

